# Prodigy Vs P3



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I know I will probably get the can of worms for this, but here goes. Opinions needed. Prodigy or P3. Is it worth the difference in money? Yes or No and why? Don't mind paying the extra, becasue I REALLY do not like the cheapo neck breaker that came with the truck and I plan on keeping the truck and trailer for awhile.

Thanks in advance for the input.

Jim


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Joonbee- Both are worth their weight in gold. I have the Prodigy. The P3 has the digital display and that is really the only difference that I am aware of.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Joonbee- Both are worth their weight in gold. I have the Prodigy. The P3 has the digital display and that is really the only difference that I am aware of.


Money is for the better display on the P3. Both are basically the same.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have the P3. It is nice to have the english wording instead of a pure number readout. Also nice are the color readouts. Both function the same as far as I can tell. Either way, you won't be sorry.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

The P3 has a troubleshooting function on the display setting. It helped me troubleshoot my brakes and isolate my problem to a bad brake magnet on the camper.

The p3 GETS MY VOTE.......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We love our P3!








We got a great deal on ebay...

Here's one for $117.95 and Free Shipping! Clicky Here

If link doesn't work, item # is 150283865415, seller is mkdude and shows 10 available...

**edit** 
Compare to $142.10 at rvwholesalers.com


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Is it worth buying the wiring harness for your specific vehicle or is this something most anyone can install without any trouble?

Reverie


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Is it worth buying the wiring harness for your specific vehicle or is this something most anyone can install without any trouble?
> 
> Reverie


The harness is the cleanest but you can still do it by splicing the pig tail into the TV wiring. The extra money is worth it for the harness.


----------



## Ian & Malissa (Aug 9, 2008)

We have the prodigy and love it we set it at the beginning of the trip and forget about it it is the best I've ever used I have no experience with the p3 so I cant compare but I know you can't lose and go with the harness i put my controller in under 5min with the plug and play harness


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'll X3 the harness...Instant plug and play for about 10 bucks


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Is it worth buying the wiring harness for your specific vehicle or is this something most anyone can install without any trouble?
> 
> Reverie


It wasn't for me, because the truck and the Prodigy both came with a "universal" harness. It was no trick to splice them together and off we went. If I had not had the harness that came with the truck, I would say, definitely, yup, youbetcha, get the custom harness. They aren't all that espensive, and make it a real clean deal.

Sluggo


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you for all of your responses. I just got off the phone with Tekonsha and unfortunately, there is no exact wiring harness for any Toyota older than an '02. I will have to make-do with the generic one. Still, I'm looking forward to getting my P3.

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Thank you for all of your responses. I just got off the phone with Tekonsha and unfortunately, there is no exact wiring harness for any Toyota older than an '02. I will have to make-do with the generic one. Still, I'm looking forward to getting my P3.
> 
> Reverie


while you're under there wiring the controller....take a few pictures for the next guy that needs help.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I also appreciate the opinions. I ordered a P3 and got it off of e-bay. Love ebay. Have it sitting on my browser constantly. Thanks skippershe for the input. I actually found one brand new in the box shipped for $118.

As for the install. I already have a brake controller, so we will see if the wires match up. That will definatly make the difference in splicing or going ot pick up a harness.

Thanks again and hope to share a campfire one day soon.

Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Thank you for all of your responses. I just got off the phone with Tekonsha and unfortunately, there is no exact wiring harness for any Toyota older than an '02. I will have to make-do with the generic one. Still, I'm looking forward to getting my P3.
> 
> Reverie


Sounds like an excuse for a new TV


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Thank you for all of your responses. I just got off the phone with Tekonsha and unfortunately, there is no exact wiring harness for any Toyota older than an '02. I will have to make-do with the generic one. Still, I'm looking forward to getting my P3.
> 
> Reverie


Sounds like an excuse for a new TV








[/quote]

Yep...my new F-350 has the brake controller built in.


----------

